# Twisp Aero aka eGo One Help?



## Petrus (4/8/15)

Good morning all my fellow vapers. I need help please! Last night I change my coil in my twisp aero, and I keep getting that burn/plastic like taste. It irritates the crap out of me. I am using a 1 ohm coil, and vaping H1N1 "one of my favorites, but now it tastes like a dump site.

Can it maybe be a faulty coil(twisp stock), should I buy (ego one 1.2 ohm coils)???

I also want to upgrade to a Kanger Subox MINI, but my only concern is that I see you can only buy 0.5 ohm coils. Would it be suitable for mouth to lung vaping, and will I still get that burn taste.

I really enjoy my vaping very much, going for 1 month and 1 week without cigarettes.


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

The subtank mini has 1.2 ohm coils as well... 

I prefer them over the 0.5 ohm coils.


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

Necropolis said:


> The subtank mini has 1.2 ohm coils as well...
> 
> I prefer them over the 0.5 ohm coils.


Where do you buy your 1.2 ohm coils?


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good morning all my fellow vapers. I need help please! Last night I change my coil in my twisp aero, and I keep getting that burn/plastic like taste. It irritates the crap out of me. I am using a 1 ohm coil, and vaping H1N1 "one of my favorites, but now it tastes like a dump site.
> 
> Can it maybe be a faulty coil(twisp stock), should I buy (ego one 1.2 ohm coils)???
> 
> ...




Hi @Petrus 
Did you drip a few drop of juice into the new coil when you inserted it?
Did you allow a few minuted for the juice to settle into the coils channels before have your first toot.

Generally when changing coils i drip 3 drops into the coil and once the tank is filled i let it stand around 15 minuted before using it.

If you did not do any of this its likely you burnt the cotton in the coil and now have a dud coil


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

Last time I got some it was from Vape Cartel - but there are lots of local vape shops that stock them.


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

T


Necropolis said:


> Last time I got some it was from Vape Cartel - but there are lots of local vape shops that stock them.


Tanks, I will check it out, from most of the retailers I only get the 0.5 ohm option. How long does a coil last, if you are a moderate vapor?


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @Petrus
> Did you drip a few drop of juice into the new coil when you inserted it?
> Did you allow a few minuted for the juice to settle into the coils channels before have your first toot.
> 
> ...


I did drip a few drops inside the coil, but immediately hit the fire button, and it were burning red, after that I let it settle for a few minutes.


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

They last me a few weeks - But I'm only using the Subtank @ night. 

during the day I'm using the mAN.


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

S


Necropolis said:


> They last me a few weeks - But I'm only using the Subtank @ night.
> 
> during the day I'm using the mAN.


Sorry for asking, but what is the MAN?


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

Aspire Nautilus Mini 

The subtank is quite a thirsty tank - so to keep my costs down a bit I vape on the mAN for the most part and use the Subtank for a few hours in the evening.


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)

Petrus said:


> I did drip a few drops inside the coil, but immediately hit the fire button, and it were burning red, after that I let it settle for a few minutes.



sounds like you did things right. Could just be that unfortunate instance where you got a dud coil. Try a new coil and see if the issue persists.


----------



## Jan (4/8/15)

Take a match or tooth pick and carefully press the wick back in to the coil head if you look at your atomizer coil you don't want to see any of the cotton sticking out. I know it sounds counter intuitive but give it a go. Have you tried the CLR coils they are really worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

Jan said:


> Take a match or tooth pick and carefully press the wick back in to the coil head if you look at your atomizer coil you don't want to see any of the cotton sticking out. I know it sounds counter intuitive but give it a go. Have you tried the CLR coils they are really worth it.


Hi Jan. Is the CLR coils for the Ego one?, and where can I get?


----------



## Jan (4/8/15)

Yes the CLR coils is for the Ego one the big difference is that you can replace the wick yourself so a coil will last you a very long time. Every couple of days you remove the old wick dry burn the coil rinse it with water put a new wick in and you are good to go and if you are feeling brave you can actually wind a new coil and replace that as well. You can do a Google search there are plenty of videos.

Many vendors here sell the CLR coils (not sure if I am allowed to name them)


----------



## Twisper (4/8/15)

Petrus said:


> T
> 
> Tanks, I will check it out, from most of the retailers I only get the 0.5 ohm option. How long does a coil last, if you are a moderate vapor?



Moderate use, not much more than seven days.


----------



## Nooby (4/8/15)

Petrus said:


> I did drip a few drops inside the coil, but immediately hit the fire button, and it were *burning red*, after that I let it settle for a few minutes.



Was the coil burning red with the cotton inside? A coil should never glow(burn) red with cotton inside. It will immediately burn the cotton. A properly soaked coil will remain the same colour, but still provide vapour. If I read your post correctly, the cotton might not of been wet enough before you fired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Jan said:


> Yes the CLR coils is for the Ego one the big difference is that you can replace the wick yourself so a coil will last you a very long time. Every couple of days you remove the old wick dry burn the coil rinse it with water put a new wick in and you are good to go and if you are feeling brave you can actually wind a new coil and replace that as well. You can do a Google search there are plenty of videos.
> 
> Many vendors here sell the CLR coils (not sure if I am allowed to name them)



Sure you are, @Jan

We just dont want vendors themselves marketing their products in the general forums...


----------



## Jan (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Sure you are, @Jan
> 
> We just dont want vendors themselves marketing their products in the general forums...



Thx


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

Thanx guys, look like my mistake... Ugh. One more question, is there a difference between the twisp 1ohm coil and the ego one 1ohm coil in terms of quality????


----------



## Nooby (4/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanx guys, look like my mistake... Ugh. One more question, is there a difference between the twisp 1ohm coil and the ego one 1ohm coil in terms of quality????



There shouldn't be. It's all the same, just re-branded. What was the mistake? Will be helpful for the next person.


----------



## Petrus (4/8/15)

It definitely look like I did not give enough time for the wick to wet before fire it up...damn


----------



## Nooby (4/8/15)

Lol... glad you got it sorted though


----------

